# Phrag. Fliquet 'Jenna' AM/HOS 81points



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

Awarded by the Honolulu Orchid Society last weekend. I put up a display and sold at a local show right down the street from my house. Don't even have the measurements, but it was a pretty big flower relative to other awarded Fliquets.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2015)

A great one!


----------



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry about the crappy picture, doesn't do it justice. My camera phone made it look muddy for some reason too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Sorry about the crappy picture, doesn't do it justice. My camera phone made it look muddy for some reason too.


It's the lighting.

Looks like a great plant, nonetheless! Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 30, 2015)

and the focus .............


----------



## Spaph (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats! Do you get an official 'award' photo from the HIOS? Can you post that picture if you get one?


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice - darker than most and well balanced.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice! How did you do selling?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 30, 2015)

that is great


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## limuhead (Mar 31, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice! How did you do selling?



Not bad, after expenses I put about $3000 in my pocket. Not bad for a backyard grower with a 600 square foot greenhouse. Worked by butt off for every penny of it...


----------



## limuhead (Mar 31, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> and the focus .............



Focus has never been one of my better qualities. The Honolulu Orchid Society Photographer is a good friend of mine. I am pretty sure he will send me a good picture, along with dimensions and description. Will post when I get the goods...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Not bad, after expenses I put about $3000 in my pocket. Not bad for a backyard grower with a 600 square foot greenhouse. Worked by butt off for every penny of it...



I'd say that is excellent!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats on the award and successful show.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicely done.

Wish all our plants would do that well. 

Then we could retire early and grow more plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice


----------

